# Alex Garcia - Injury Status



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

Does anyone knows how he is recovering from surgery?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I took care of your other thread.

I didn't hear anything about his status, I hope he has at least a chance to show his game. :yes:


----------



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

I hope too! this guy has a game!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK, some good news to Alex.

The spurs bought out Carter's contract, so right now the Spurs depth on the PG position is reduced to Parker and Heart. 

Here is the article: [Link] 

Here is a quote:



> Though the Spurs now have a roster opening - they had been carrying the maximum 15 players - Popovich said he has no immediate plans to sign another point guard.
> 
> Jason Hart is the team's only other point guard on the active roster. *Alex Garcia is recovering from a fractured left foot, but might be cleared for contact next week.*
> 
> "If there was someone out there we thought could help us more Jason, we would get him," Popovich said. "But we don't see anyone out there."


----------



## once_again (Dec 6, 2003)

i was told in about a month he will be playing..

i go to the games often..and he sits there on the bench all sad-like. but good lord, hes hot.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

More good news:



> Injury report: Alex Garcia has been cleared to participate in drills, but the Spurs will continue to hold him out of contact scrimmages.
> 
> Garcia underwent X-rays on Friday that revealed his fractured left foot is healing without complications. Garcia also did not experience much pain when the Spurs' medical staff tested his foot Saturday.


[Link] 

I heard that Pop invited him to have dinner at his house some times and that they have good relationships. It won't hurt to be a friend with the coach.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

**

Who's this Alex Garcia person? Is he like a terrific European guy who Spurs picked up this offseason? 




> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> More good news:
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Who's this Alex Garcia person? Is he like a terrific European guy who Spurs picked up this offseason?


No, he is like a terrific Brazilian guy who Spurs picked up this offseason. 

Seriously, he is good enough to play some minutes behind Parker and Manu, don't expect too much. He was the best defensive player on our National league and has a great athleticism. He has a good 3 point shoot and can drive to the basket pretty well. Pop noticed him on the Olympic Qualifying and invited him for some tests, after playing quite well on Pre-Season games they choose to keep him, he still can be cut until January, but since this team has just 14 players, I think he probably will stay with the Spurs for this season.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> No, he is like a terrific Brazilian guy who Spurs picked up this offseason.
> ...





Sounds pretty good. Looking forward to watching him in action for the Spurs. :yes:


----------



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

> Dec 24 2003 - Alex Garcia was cleared to scrimmage Tuesday. Garcia has not played this season after fracturing his left foot in a preseason game. He has been participating in team drills in recent weeks, but was not allowed to have contact before Tuesday.


http://www.foxsports.com/named/FS/NBA/player?statsId=3813


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Jan 01 2004 - Alex Garcia's fractured left foot has healed and the team doctors have cleared him for full contact. "He's ready to go. He's had contact in practice all week," coach Gregg Popovich said. "He's ready to play if we see fit."


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I wonder who will be deactivated... Devin Brown? Jason Hart?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

most likely it'll be devin brown. hart has been playing pretty good. o0o hopefully he gets to play saturday. i've never seen garcia play and is really curious about his game. i've heard good things about him. hopefully he can help the spurs win another ring.


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

hes my favorite player,...but i never thought he could play in the nba ....i love the way he dunks over 7 footers being just 6´3


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>minero</b>!
> hes my favorite player,...but i never thought he could play in the nba ....i love the way he dunks over 7 footers being just 6´3


I tought the same. The Spurs' manager started liking him when he blocked Duncan in that USA vs Brazil.


----------



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I wonder who will be deactivated... Devin Brown? Jason Hart?





> Spurs guard Manu Ginobili is going to be placed on the injured list and will miss the team's next five games.
> 
> Guard Alex Garcia is expected to be activated when Ginobili goes on the injured list


http://news.mysanantonio.com/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=1108954&xld=211

Perhaps we're going to see Alex in action agaisnt Denver!


----------

